# anyone ever paint outside of tank granite spray paint stuff?



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

? Might look cool, but not sure how would look through glass


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I put a light coat on last night, I think it's going to look good after a couple more


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

it turned out awesome, I'll take a pic tomorrow when the sun is out


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I seen this done on the underside of the tank(bottom glass) to simulate sand substrate. Looked pretty cool but I ended up not going barebottom tank. I'd like to see how it came out.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I do it all the time. One thing I do is cover over the fleckstone paint with a solid color to make it more opaque. The fleckstone is not opaque enough by itself and tends to let light bleed through.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks awesome, I think I'll put a clear coat over it just to protect it.


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks great! Post pics when the tank is up and running.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am curious to see it filled with water and lit up. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Injdog (May 15, 2013)

I have done the same to 3 of my tanks. I top coat mine with flat black to keep light from coming through. If using a HOB filter it is best to apply a piece of a laminate sheet where the filter comes in contact with the back, helps to keep paint from lifting when moved. Oh, by the way, it will look great.


----------



## ajramos92 (Sep 17, 2013)

Injdog...Can you post some of your pictures with tank full. Thinking about doing this to my tank.

dredgesclone...Can't wait to see it filled!!

- Alex


----------



## Injdog (May 15, 2013)

,







,









Here are 3 shots of my 125 while it was cycling. I don't currently have any close ups of the back ground. Hope this helps on your decision.


----------



## ajramos92 (Sep 17, 2013)

dredgesclone,
Is the tank filled and running?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

yep it's running


----------



## ajramos92 (Sep 17, 2013)

It looks good. Do you have a full tank picture?


----------

